# Easy Canned Grape Wine



## Scott (Jul 10, 2008)

2 (12 oz.) cans frozen condensed grape juice (thawed)
1/4 tsp. dry yeast
4 1/2 c. sugar, dissolved in about 4 c. warm water


Put above ingredients in glass gallon jug, fill with warm water (leaved room at top). Place 10-cent ballon on jug top and set in warm place. When done working, the ballon will come back down. Cork.


Hopefully I'm not banned from the forum for posting this ez recipe




. Just trying something while waiting for the other wines.


I am just making this now so don't know how will taste, the balloonis now just about down after 2 months, was up to the size of a large grapefruit,took a reading and still at 1.120 sg.



*Edited by: Scott *


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope that SG you typed in is wrong as that would be pure sugar.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 10, 2008)

If your gravity is that after 2 months, you still have grape juice. I don't know what would of inflated the balloon as it wouldn't appear any fermentation happened as that would be the approximate SG of that juice with that amount of sugar added. In regards to posting that recipe here, no problem. Many of us have made the same recipe. It is basically the standard Welches recipe.


----------



## Scott (Jul 11, 2008)

I will recheck the sg, if it is correct is it too late to try the stuck fermenting procedure? Or dump and try again????


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 11, 2008)

Scott, may want to get a nice WE kit to start with.


----------



## Scott (Jul 11, 2008)

uav


I take it that's a Wine Expert? is there one that you would recommend?


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 11, 2008)

Scott, George has a wonderful selection of Wine Expert kits. They have easy understanding directions and also drinkable wines in a short period of time.

I am sure there are many here on the forum that would love to recommend a WE kit.





And the knowledge here is abundant.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 11, 2008)

If you check the SG and it is indeed still that high, I would dump it. It means that it never went through proper fermentation and is likely spoiled. I wouldn't want to drin it even if it did start getting fermenting eventually. I would actually start with a Mosti Vinifera Noble kit. They are inexpensive and have the reat quality of all Mosti's products. There is a good selection of them to choose from.


----------



## Scott (Jul 11, 2008)

Will do, thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Scott (Jul 24, 2008)

Checked the sg last night and it is 1.112, haven't dumped yet but will, such a shame.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 24, 2008)

I think what happened here is that the yeast was never given enoough oxygen to work It takes a fair amount of oxygen to let the yeast initially multiply. This is the reason wine is usually started in a separate primary fermentation vessel(bucket) It allows the wine to be stirred at the beginning to get oxygen to the yeast. Another possibility is that your juice concentrate contained sulfites. That prevents the yeast from multiplying also. 


So yes, this is an easy recipe, but often ends in disaster. Airlocks and bungs are cheap. Go that route and you will be improving your chances vastly.


----------



## Scott (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks A man, try try again.


----------



## Scott (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok dumped the batch, smelled like wine. Going to try again with airlock, might leave off for little while for air to get to.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck with this batch.


----------



## Scott (Aug 6, 2008)

Luck?? Yes that's what I need. 



Thanks andkeep fingers crossed, also starting the Sauv Blanc tomorrow.


Whoo Hoo


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 8, 2008)

I have used a recipe like this a couple of times but i have never been happy with the results.its pretty hard to degas and i use a whole pack of yeast.It pretty much tastes like flavored moonshine an its really high in alcohol but that might be the desired effect for some.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 8, 2008)

I am a pro at this one! For best results you need to place the jug in the back of you dorm room closet and cover withdirty clothes.I used a milk jug.(and you can taste it)you need an air space at the top and a small pinhole in the balloon.And it is best if you ad some acid blend (lemon juice) to help the PH. At the time I did not know why ,just that it fermented better.(2-3 weeks) 12%.Not the best stuff.



*Edited by: Rocky Top *


----------



## Scott (Sep 9, 2008)

Giving it another try last night, adjusted the sugar so the sg was 1.082 + 3 for temp adjust = 1.085 starting, all in primary bucket for air space with lid and airlock, pitched yeast but didn't stir will see tonight if need to stir. if nothing else I'll find some dirty clothes to cover.


----------



## Scott (Sep 10, 2008)

No stirring needed bubbling away nicely. Will check sg in few days to move to secondary. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 10, 2008)

The primary firmintation on the welches can take up to three weeks. I check the sg every week. two weeks is fast.


----------



## Scott (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Rocky Top,
Will have to use more of the waiting game then. That will give me time to gather some of the necessary items such as dirty clothes for carboy covers.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is my version of Welch's Concord Wine...

It was one you could drink early and everyone enjoyed it....it went fast.



~~~~~~~~~~~PRISON WINE~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



- 13-15 CANS FROZEN CONCORD CONCENTRATE [I used WalMart]

- 2 BOTTLES WINEXPERT RED GRAPE CONCENTRATE

- 2 ½# SUGAR [S.G. 1.094... little high....go easy on th sugar this stuff is sweet]
- 3 CAMPDEN TABLETS [figured everything was sterile...and you never know what they put in that juice]
- 1 ½ tsp TANNIN
- 6 tsp ACID BLEND [test if you can]

WATER TO 6-6½ GALLONS

NEXT DAY:
- 3 tsp PECTIC ENZYME
- 6 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT
- 3 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
- MONTRACHET YEAST

In 3 days the S.G. was down to 1.025, racked to glass carboy[so this one fermented as usual]

Next time I think I would add a couple vanilla beans and some oak...just to layer the flavors a little.

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 10, 2008)

That looks good!! I think that I will try that recipe. Maybe 18 cans of grape andlots ofoak. I like full body dry and oaky. I would get a SG of 900 if I could.


----------



## Scott (Sep 10, 2008)

Prison Wine???


Oh boy NW you have been around



. Just funnin


Thanks for the recipe now have to orderthe Tannin,Enzyme and everything else I don't have, must be time to order another kit too!!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 10, 2008)

If you are going to make a good Welches wine you will need most of the items in the prison wine recipe. Some for proper fermentation and the others for taste. I think that the tannin is a must when it comes to taste.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 10, 2008)

Rocky Top said:


> That looks good!! I think that I will try that recipe. Maybe 18 cans of grape andlots ofoak. I like full body dry and oaky. I would get a SG of 900 if I could.



18 cans would be good...then you could leave out the Red Grape if you want. You could leave out a few cans and add raisins like some other folks do.

You could use more tannin if you like....

Watch your sugar addition....keep your hydrometer handy....S.G. of 1.085 will ferment dry....Just my 2¢.
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Scott (Sep 11, 2008)

If it's too dry could one backsweeten with a little fructose? Only making a gallon of it so not much to choke down.


Thanks


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 11, 2008)

Scott, you can backsweeten. You would need to add potasium sorbate, then wait 3-4 days then add your sweetener. I added both at the same time once and the yeast took back off. (14+% and dry) oops! I waited 4 days then added more juce to sweeten. 

If you use welches raspberry you can sweeten then place your jug in the fridge until you drink it. (raspberry and cranberryare not a red wine) It is not the best way but it works if you are not going to age it. Cranberry is my wife's favorite.


Northen Winos, Thanks for the tip on the raisins. I usewelchesas a cheep way to learn what will happen if I add this or do that.


----------



## Scott (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, p sorbate is one thing I do have. Tested last night day 3 and measured 1.052. I am also going to try raisins next time, let us know how yours turns out Rocky Top.
I thought this would be good to take to Minnesota fishing for around the campfire but had to dump first batch and this one won't be done in time. Have a year to perfect it...


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2008)

You should add K-meta and then Sorbate as Sorbate works much better in harmony with k-meta.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Wade, I forgot the k-meta


----------



## Scott (Nov 11, 2008)

Bottled the grape today, must say it is pretty good. Had taken a picture of it but when resizing it to the 150 or smaller there is nothing much left to see in the picture?????? Try again tomorrow on different computer.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2008)

Use the Microsoft Picture resizer tool. It will shrink it without making it so you can't see it. It is a free download. Do a search here for it and you will get a link Masta had set up.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2008)

Upload Picture Instructions


----------



## Scott (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Appleman and Wade that's a big help. 


Even the chickens liked the wine







*Edited by: Scott *


----------



## Waldo (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks great scott..did you oak it?


----------



## Scott (Nov 12, 2008)

Waldo, no oak this time, nice to get a batch that's drinkable first (still very unsure of what the h*ll I'm doing) then start messing with other additives. Heck I just starting to keep notes, baby steps



.


Thanks to all for the continual help!!!


----------

